# Endlich dürfen Hunde ohne Leine  in NRW & Teuto die Waldwege nutzen.



## Deleted 175627 (29. Juli 2012)

Leine los für Hunde im Teuto
Eigentlich nix neues​ Auf das Urteil habe ich schon lange gewartet. ​ Hier mal der Artikel:​ http://www.vlothoer-anzeiger.de/sta..._duerfen_auf_Waldwegen_ohne_Leine_laufen.html​ Gut das ich aus Erfahtung weiß,dass die Hunde nur spielen wollen.​


----------



## 230691 (29. Juli 2012)

Jetzt liefen doch auch schon fast alle Hunde frei rum.
Mir machen die auch nichts aus, außer das man sich manchmal Sprüche anhören darf.
Letzte Woche hat sich erst einer bedankt, dass ich sein Hund nicht umgefahren habe (dann soll er seine Trethupe gefälligst ordentlich erziehen) 
Schade ist jetzt halt nur, dass man das nicht mehr als Argument benutzen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (30. Juli 2012)

ja irgendwie ists wie bei unserer Species


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2012)

Das kann ich so bestätigen 

Ich hatte vorm Urlaub eine Menge positiver Erlebnisse mit Hundebesitzern


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2012)

Jungs, ihr seht das alle aus dem falschen Blickwinkel. Zieht euch alle Hundekostüme anstelle Baggys, Trickots und Helme an und schon sind sämtliche Trails für uns freigegeben!

...oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## DerBergschreck (31. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ist nur komisch, dass es immer diese kleinen wollknäule sind die aufmucken.



Die Rennradfahrer nennen diese kleinen Wollknäule "Kettenputzer" - und so sollte man sie auch benutzen

Auch wenn das jetzt mit der Leinenpflicht erledigt ist, hat ein freilaufender Hund nicht das Recht einem ins Rad zu laufen. Bevor ich mich verbremse und auf die Klappe lege, würde ich im Zweifelsfall eher den Hund überfahren - denn er bzw. sein Besitzer (der ihn nicht erzogen hat) sind ja die Verursacher.


----------



## Innocent (31. Juli 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Die Rennradfahrer nennen diese kleinen Wollknäule "Kettenputzer" - und so sollte man sie auch benutzen



Naja wo Rennradfahrer unterwegs sind, sind auch meistens verwöhnte Schoßhündchen unterwegs 

Im Wald mache ich eigentlich auch fast ausschließlich positive Erfahrungen mit Hundebesitzer. Meistens sind die Hunde so sehr mit dem Schnuppern am Wegesrand beschäftigt, dass sie sich gar nicht für interessieren oder lassen sich sich problemlos vom Besitzer beirufen. Natürlich mich man seinen Gegenüber auch ein bisschen Reaktionszeit lassen, aber mit ein bisschen gegenseitigen Respekt ist es eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## crossboss (31. Juli 2012)

Also das mit den Hunden ist nur halb so wild. Es ist nämlich so das der Hund meist intelligenter als Frauchen ist und freiwillig Platz macht. Solange der Mensch nicht störend eingreift geht meist alles jut! Hundeleinen quer übern Weg gesdpannt mit hysterischen menschen drum rum sind viel blöder


----------



## nextfriday (31. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Also das mit den Hunden ist nur halb so wild. Es ist nämlich so das der Hund meist intelligenter als Frauchen ist und freiwillig Platz macht. Solange der Mensch nicht störend eingreift geht meist alles jut! Hundeleinen quer übern Weg gesdpannt mit hysterischen menschen drum rum sind viel blöder



 Kann ich nur bestätigen! Meistens rennen die dann wie die Hühner kreuz und quer  chicken run


----------



## crossboss (31. Juli 2012)

genau, Rechts läuft nach links und davon ist der Linke dann so überrascht das er sofort nach rechts rüber flüchtet


----------



## Peter88 (1. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> genau, Rechts läuft nach links und davon ist der Linke dann so überrascht das er sofort nach rechts rüber flüchtet



Gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (1. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> genau, Rechts läuft nach links und davon ist der Linke dann so überrascht das er sofort nach rechts rüber flüchtet



So lustig wie es sich liest so traurig ist es leider aber. 
Meinen Sohnmann sind so schon 2 Hunde in Rad gelaufen. 
Gute das der immer Helm trägt.


----------



## exto (9. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> genau, Rechts läuft nach links und davon ist der Linke dann so überrascht das er sofort nach rechts rüber flüchtet



Das ist ja kein Problem. Kennen wir ja von den überwiegend gertenschlanken Nordic-Walkerinnen auf dem Weserradweg. Bei den Fußhupenfesthaltern kommen leider diese 5-Meter-Aufroll-Leinen erschwerend hinzu.

Deshalb begrüße ich die Abschaffung des Leinenzwanges sehr. Erstens kann man die Flokatis auf Beinen dann beim Beißversuch besser volley nehmen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, sich in der Leine zu verheddern, zweitens hab' ich die Hoffnung, dass sich der Bestand etwas verringert, wenn der eine oder andere Kläffer beim ungehinderten Ausüben seines Jagdtriebes mal an eine Bache mit ihren Frischlingen gerät...


----------



## poekelz (9. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> .... zweitens hab' ich die Hoffnung, dass sich der Bestand etwas verringert, wenn der eine oder andere Käffer beim ungehinderten Ausüben seines Jagdtriebes mal an eine Bache mit ihren Frischlingen gerät...



Genau, oder einfach die nächstbeste Klippe runterstürzt.

Da fällt mir noch noch so´n Insider zu ein:
*
"LIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!?!?!!?!"*


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. August 2012)

Oha! Ich scheine hier wohl der einzige Tierliebhaber zu sein! 

... ich schwärze euch bei PeTA an!


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2012)

cool, ich möchte die Robbe im Garten haben.


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein Problem. Kennen wir ja von den überwiegend gertenschlanken Nordic-Walkerinnen auf dem Weserradweg. Bei den Fußhupenfesthaltern kommen leider diese 5-Meter-Aufroll-Leinen erschwerend hinzu.
> 
> Deshalb begrüße ich die Abschaffung des Leinenzwanges sehr. Erstens kann man die Flokatis auf Beinen dann beim Beißversuch besser volley nehmen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, sich in der Leine zu verheddern, zweitens hab' ich die Hoffnung, dass sich der Bestand etwas verringert, wenn der eine oder andere Käffer beim ungehinderten Ausüben seines Jagdtriebes mal an eine Bache mit ihren Frischlingen gerät...



Du nun wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (9. August 2012)

Ok ich bin Tierliebhaber, lasst die Hunde von mir aus von der Leine und legt dafür die gertenschlanken Walkerinnen an die kurze Kette: lol:


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. August 2012)

So sehe ich das auch!


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein Problem. Kennen wir ja von den überwiegend gertenschlanken Nordic-Walkerinnen auf dem Weserradweg. Bei den Fußhupenfesthaltern kommen leider diese 5-Meter-Aufroll-Leinen erschwerend hinzu.
> 
> Deshalb begrüße ich die Abschaffung des Leinenzwanges sehr. Erstens kann man die Flokatis auf Beinen dann beim Beißversuch besser volley nehmen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, sich in der Leine zu verheddern, zweitens hab' ich die Hoffnung, dass sich der Bestand etwas verringert, wenn der eine oder andere Käffer beim ungehinderten Ausüben seines Jagdtriebes mal an eine Bache mit ihren Frischlingen gerät...



Sehr schöner Beitrag!
Bei der Diskussion "Biker" versus "Hunde" möge man als Argument auch immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass Mountainbiker nicht auf Wanderwege kacken.


----------



## exto (10. August 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> ...dass Mountainbiker nicht auf Wanderwege kacken.



Würdest du dafür tatsächlich deine Hand in's Feuer legen?


----------



## chucki_bo (10. August 2012)

Da paßt das gestern zwischen Porta und Bergkirchen auf einem Single an der Wittekindsburg erlebte ja wie die Faust aufs Auge:

Opi sitzt mit heruntergelassener Buchse kurz vorm Schiss mitten AUF dem Trail und der (nicht angeleinte, aber sehr ruhige) Schäferhund wartet 5m weiter brav NEBEN dem Trail. 

Opi wars wohl sehr peinlich, dass ich ausgerechnet zu diesem Zeitpunkt an im vorbeifuhr (zumal er seinen nackten Arsch ja ein wenig vom Weg bewegen musste). 

So passiert und von mir erst beim Lesen dieses Threads realisiert. 

chucki_bo


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Würdest du dafür tatsächlich deine Hand in's Feuer legen?



Nee, also ehrlich - das hätte ich ja jetzt nicht von dir gedacht


----------



## crossboss (10. August 2012)

.............nen Arsch auf dem Weg nennt man das Fahrradständer?!


----------



## exto (10. August 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Nee, also ehrlich - das hätte ich ja jetzt nicht von dir gedacht



Nicht, dass du mich falsch verstehst:

Meine Skepsis rührt von einem leckeren Häufchen auf einer Double-Landung des "Teerwegs" im Deister. Als menschliche Hinterlassenschaft eindeutig identifizierbar durch nicht unerhebliche Mengen mehrlagigen, korrekt benutzten Toilettepapiers (geblümt)


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Nicht, dass du mich falsch verstehst:
> 
> Meine Skepsis rührt von einem leckeren Häufchen auf einer Double-Landung des "Teerwegs" im Deister. Als menschliche Hinterlassenschaft eindeutig identifizierbar durch nicht unerhebliche Mengen mehrlagigen, korrekt benutzten Toilettepapiers (geblümt)



Wenn Du auch die Tür mit dem Herzchen in den Absprung verbaust!


----------

